# Recipe advice needed from the diy guru's



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

What do you guys think will this work or what percentage would be a better fit and what would you guys add or take away would like feed back

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (1/11/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> What do you guys think will this work or what percentage would be a better fit and what would you guys add or take away would like feed back
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk




Instead of reinventing the wheel, DIYorDIE has a really nice strawberry cheesecake recipe that is tried and tested as tasty. Any reason you dont want to use that one rather?

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/02/08/the-real-strawberry-cheesecake-rereremiixxxx/


EDIT: If nothing else you can get some nice tips by reading the flavor notes and take it from there.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Shit @Soutie that is absolutely great see my thing is i dont want to reinvent a wheel or a thing lol i just want to create a recipe of my own thats all but the notes there im gonna read super carefully just to see why are the chosen stuff being used 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/11/16)

play around with the ny cheesecake...the recipe calls for v1 at 6% but v2 is alot stronger and avg usage on elr is 3.6%. i made another batch over the weekend at 3% and smells divine


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Thanks @incredible_hulk will for sure do so i am a real noob on being a blender and in the diy community but il get there practice makes perfect 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (1/11/16)

Made my own strawberry cheesecake two weeks ago and just could not get enough of it! Smelt amazing and tasted great

NY Cheesecake - 4%
Sweet Strawberry - 2%
Sugar Cookie - 1.5% 
Yellow Cake - 1%
Fruitcicles - 1% (Was added just for shits and giggles but turned out nice)
Super Sweetner - 0.2ml was added afterwards to 50ml and made a BIG difference. 

Steep required was 1 week at least, Shake and vape is possible but after a hot bath and a week steep its amazing!

Try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/11/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> Thanks @incredible_hulk will for sure do so i am a real noob on being a blender and in the diy community but il get there practice makes perfect
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


@mcgeerj35...dont worry..we all are...i tried 6% v2 after 1 day nogal and my chest closed up thats how strong it is


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

Wow holy crap im just glad i dont have to find that out on the hard way i just have a new drive for diy and vaping all together its just refreshing especially with the freedom and yummy stuff i can conjure up

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/11/16)

@StompieZA i will most def. Try it

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/11/16)

mcgeerj35 said:


> @StompieZA i will most def. Try it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



The recipe i posted has been tweaked a little and percentages increased a little. My first mix had almost half of these percentages and tasted great but with the revision (which i will be making again tonight) it should now taste like a premium juice.

Oh, you can leave the fruitc


----------

